#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Air pollution free pdf download

## akansha gupta

The presence of one or more contaminants like dust, smoke, mist and odor  in the atmosphere which are injurious to human beings, plants and  animals.
*Sources of air pollution:
* 
 		Natural pollution - volcanic eruptions, forest fires, biological decay. 		Man  made activities  Thermal power plants, agricultural activities





  Similar Threads: Automotive pollution and control full notes ebook free download pdf Air pollution pdf download ebook Water pollution free lecture notes Marine pollution free notes download Environmental pollution free pdf download

----------

